# Schweinegrippe-Impfung  Ja/Nein



## Mastertrl (19. Oktober 2009)

Hi...

Bald ist es nun also soweit. Der Impfstoff gegen die Schweinegrippe wird verfügbar sein. Nach der nun neu angefachten Diskussion über die Verträglichkeit und evtl. Nebenwirkungen, und nachdem herausgekommen ist dass offenbar für die Regierung, die Bundesbehörden und die Bundeswehr ein anderen Impfstoff bestellt wurde als für das gemeine Volk möchte ich es nun mal genau wissen:

Lasst ihr euch denn nun Impfen oder nicht?    Wenn ihr euch gegen das Impfen entschieden habt wäre es schön wenn ihr auch die zweite Frage noch beantworten würdet.

Have fun

Chris


----------



## Davatar (19. Oktober 2009)

Lässt du dich gegen Schweinegrippe impfen? "Nein, ich lasse mich nicht impfen"

Warum lässt du dich nicht impfen?
Wichtigster Punkt: "Ich halte die Schweinegrippe für ungefährlich."
Zweitwichtigster Punkt: "Ich vertraue dem Impfstoff nicht (Nebenwirkungen?)" --> Anders gesagt: Ich halte den Impfstoff für gefährlicher als die Krankheit selbst.
Danach: "Ich hab sooo angst vor dem Pieks... (aua)" und "Ich hab kein bock..."


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde mich nicht impfen lassen, zumal ich die Schweinegrippe für harmlos halte und zum anderen, weil ich nicht weiß was ich von dem Stoff halten soll, wenn die Regierung (nach dem was ich gehört habe mal wieder eine beknackte Idee des Ministeriums des Inneren) einen anderen Stoff bekommt...


----------



## Stancer (19. Oktober 2009)

Also bin beim Bund und hab bisher nichts davon gehört. Achja : Das die Bw anderen Impfstoff bekommt betrifft eigentlich meines Wissens nach nur die Soldaten im Einsatz. Die kriegen, wenn die nach z.b. Afghanistan gehen vorher bis zu 16 !!!!! Impfungen.
Da ist es logisch, das man denen nicht etwas verabreichen kann, was die dann erstmal 2 Wochen ausser Gefecht setzt !

Nur um das mal Klar zu stellen !

Wer sich darüber aufregt kann ja mal selber zum Arzt gehen und sich 10-15 Spritzen reinhauen lassen und sagen ob ihm das gefällt oder nicht !


----------



## Alion (19. Oktober 2009)

Soweit ich weiss wird die Schweinegrippeimpfung in die Nase wie ein Nasenspray verabreicht.

Ich werde mich nicht impfen lassen. Ich bin erstens in einer guten gesundheitlichen Verfassung und fast nie krank. Und zweitens halte ich das ganze Getue um die Schweinegrippe etwas übertriebene Angstmacherei der Medien. Ausserdem ist diese Impfung wohl nur für dieses Jahr gültig, der Virus wird mutieren und im nächsten Jahr braucht es einen anderen Impfstoff.
Und wer weiss wie mein Körper auf die Impfung reagiert. Ich habe keinen Bock auf Nebenwirkungen.


----------



## Razyl (19. Oktober 2009)

Schon wieder ein Schweinegrippe-Thema? 
Nein, ich lasse mich nicht impfen. Wozu auch? Diese gesamte Panikmache darum ist lächerlich und ich halte die Grippe für relativ harmlos...
Edit: Blödes Umfragesetting 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man muss ja so oder so die zweite Frage mit beantworten...


----------



## Valinar (19. Oktober 2009)

Die Schweinegrippe ist ja nun ungefährlicher als die "Normale" die jedes Jahr kommt.
Es seh keinen grund mich Impfen zu lassen.

Und sollte der Virus Mutieren wovor ja immer gewarnt wird muss ja wieder ein neuer Impfstoff entwickelt werden.
Deswegen seh ich die Impfung als sinnlos an.


----------



## Rhokan (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich lass mich nicht impfen... Hauptgrund ist, das ich die Schweinegrippe für ungefährlich (besser: nicht mehr gefährlich als normale Grippe) halte, somit wärs mir relativ egal wenn ich sie bekommen sollte.
Nebengrund ist, das die Nebenwirkungen des Impfstoffes WENN es welche gibt, wahrscheinlich lästiger sind als die paar Tage die ich mit einer Grippe im Bett liege.


----------



## Soramac (19. Oktober 2009)

Nebenwirkungen sollen Gehirnschäden verursachen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurta (19. Oktober 2009)

pff wer weiß , WIR die Bevölkerung sind die VERSUCHS KANNINCHEN , aber zu 100% , wer weiß wie viele Gelder für bessere Impfstoffe bei den Politkern geflossen sind????.


----------



## Ol@f (19. Oktober 2009)

Im Moment ist der Virus noch ungefährlich und wenn der Impfstoff sowieso nicht lange hält, ist die Sache mit dem Impfen noch relativ eindeutig...


----------



## Perfectenemy (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich lasse mich nicht impfen aber wenn ich Glück habe mutieren die Menschen denen der Impfstoff verabreicht wird zu Zombies.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann kann ich endlich meinen Zombieapokalypseüberlebensplan verwirklichen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*lockandload*


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Lässt du dich gegen Schweinegrippe impfen? "Nein, ich lasse mich nicht impfen"
> 
> Warum lässt du dich nicht impfen?
> Wichtigster Punkt: "Ich halte die Schweinegrippe für ungefährlich."
> Zweitwichtigster Punkt: "Ich vertraue dem Impfstoff nicht (Nebenwirkungen?)"


same!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (19. Oktober 2009)

Schweinegrippe: Nur wieder so eine Modekrankheit. Letztes Jahr wars die Vogelgrippe. Kein Hahn kräht mehr danach.
Davor den Rinderwahn, davor SARS und noch viele mehr. Und jetzt die SChweinegrippe. In einem Jahr interessierts keine Sau mehr!


----------



## dalai (19. Oktober 2009)

Wenn die Regierung und Armee und was weiss ich noch anderes Zeug bekommen, würde ich den Impfstoff nicht vertrauen. Die einzigen, für die Schweinegrippe gefährlich werden kann sind doch wahrscheinlich Kinder und alte Menschen, für Kleinkinder kann der Impfstoff vielleicht genauso wie die Schweinegrippe auch gefährlich sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab viel zu viele kritische Berichte ueber Impfungen gelesen, dass ich ganz sicher NICHT einen "mal eben auf die eile und panik" erforschten Impfstoff in mich Spritzen lasse.

Ausserdem, wer vertraut schon auf die Medien, nach der grossgeschrienen Huenergrippe und dem ganzen rest.


----------



## Hirsi325 (19. Oktober 2009)

1. Ich lass mich nicht impfen...
...weil ich die schweinegrippe nicht als gefährlich einstufe
...weil ich kb aufn Arzt hab der mir ne Spritze in den Arm steckt
...weil ich schlichtweg zu faul bin
...usw.


----------



## dragon1 (19. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (19. Oktober 2009)

ich lasse mich nicht impfen....gefährlich? nein!


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Oktober 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



amen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich lasse mich nicht impfen. Gründe dafür sollte man eigendlich genug haben.
1. Ist der Impfstoff nicht ausreichend getestet worden. Keiner kann sagen ob er überhaupt richtig wirkt noch ob und welche Nebenwirkungen er haben kann.
2. Ist die Chance das dieses Virus mutiert einfach zu gross. Somit kann es gut sein das Impfstoff völlig nutzlos ist.
3. Ist es ein absolutes Unding das der "normale" Bürger einen schlechteren Impfstoff bekommen soll als andere Bürger die in den Augen der Politik scheinbar mehr wert sind. Hier zeigt sich ganz klar wie unsozial die Regierung doch denkt und wie scheiss egal ihnen eigendlich der normale Bürger ist.

Die Schweinegrippe wird ihre Runde machen, da bin ich mir sicher. Es werden einige drann sterben und das wars dann. Bedenkt man wieviel Opfer die Pest seiner ZEit hatte, so ist die Schweinegrippe ein Witz dagegen. Dazu kommt noch das derzeit nur Menschen die a)nicht zum Arzt gehen wenn sie erkrant sind oder die b)ein schwaches Immunsystem haben, daran sterben können. 
Es wird immer Viren geben die für manche Menschen tödlich sein können. Das könnte man fast natürliche Selektion nennen. So ist das nunmal mit dem Leben auf dieser Erde.


----------



## Kyragan (19. Oktober 2009)

Diese Impfaktion ist die größte Lobbyaktion für die Pharmaindustrie überhaupt. Nicht mehr oder nicht weniger.
Es hat schon seine Gründe, warum die Krankenkassen das ganze nicht bezahlen wollten. Es wird keiner hingehen und es bleiben Millionen über Millionen Ampullen ungenutzt.
Warum sagt einem schon der gesunde Menschenverstand.
Die Schweinegrippe "wütet" mittlerweile weltweit nach ihrem Ausbruch vor ~2 Jahren im asiatischen Raum. Seit dem hat sie knapp über 3000 Menschen das Leben gekostet. 3000 Tote klingen im ersten Moment viel, ABER:
Die Hälfte von denen war immun so stark geschwächt, dass da jeder andere Erreger auch geschafft hätte und der Großteil des Rests wär in den nächsten Wochen eh von allein umgekippt.
Ein kleiner Vergleich: Jährlich sterben in Deutschland an der einfachen Grippe wie man sie sich beinahe jedes Jahr einfängt rund 15000 - 20000 Menschen. Jedes Jahr, nur in Deutschland.
Die Schweinegrippe ist eine Viruskrankheit deren Symptome denen einer abgeschwächten Grippe ähneln. Ihre Sterblichkeitsrate ist weit geringer als die vergleichbarer Viruserkrankungen und das Virus an sich mutiert auch nicht, wie es der Grippeerreger der uns jeden Winter kurzzeitig ans Bett fesselt.
Gegen letzteren lassen sich schon die wenigsten impfen, ich auch nicht. Warum dann gegen die Lobbykrankheit Schweinegrippe? Weil die Pharmakonzerne noch mehr goldenene Botenfliesen brauchen?


----------



## TheGui (19. Oktober 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> ...3000 ...
> 15000 - 20000 ....


hast quellen?

nicht das ich dir nicht glaube, will nur kein dickes "sign!!!" drunterhauen ohne Quelle ^^

aber das wär auch mein grund mich *nicht *impfen zu lassen


----------



## Stancer (19. Oktober 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> hast quellen?
> 
> nicht das ich dir nicht glaube, will nur kein dickes "sign!!!" drunterhauen ohne Quelle ^^
> 
> aber das wär auch mein grund mich *nicht *impfen zu lassen



Kann man u.a. auf Wikipedia durchlesen. Die jedes Jahr auftretende Grippe kostet pro Jahr etwa 16.000 bis 20.000 Menschen das Leben, vorwiegend alte Menschen. Aber dies allein in Deutschland. Infizieren tun sich jedes Jahr etwa 5Millionen Menschen in Deutschland mit der Grippe.

Die Schweinegrippe hat in Deutschland bisher 21.000 Infektionen und 2 Todesfälle..... also lächerlich da von einer Pandemie zu sprechen !

Quellen : http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grippe sowie http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pandemie_H1N1_2009


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Oktober 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Die Schweinegrippe hat in Deutschland bisher 21.000 Infektionen und 2 Todesfälle..... also lächerlich da von einer Pandemie zu sprechen !


eine pandemie bezieht sich auch auf die WELTWEIT infizierten :/

edit: wie mein chef sagte: "D saugripp is a ned schlimma wia de normale!"


----------



## Redryujin (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich lasse mich auch nicht impfen.

Man weiß ja nicht welche Nebenwirkungen das Zeug hat und ob es einen erst wirklich krank macht.

Eine Arbeitskollegin von mir hat mir heute erzählt das sie gestern in der Zeitung gelesen hat das es zwei verschiedene Impfstoffe gibt.

Der erste soll nur für die Politiker sein der schon getest worden ist und der bessere impfstoff sein soll.

Der zweite Imfpstoff soll noch nicht mal getest worden sein und den sollen wir von der unteren Schicht bekommen.

Deswegen steht auch für mich fest das ich mich nicht impfen lassen. Ich bin doch keine Testratte für die Oberen Leute.


----------



## Stancer (19. Oktober 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> eine pandemie bezieht sich auch auf die WELTWEIT infizierten :/
> 
> edit: wie mein chef sagte: "D saugripp is a ned schlimma wia de normale!"



Ja, 340.000 bestätigte Infektionen Weltweit. Dann lass es mal 500.000 sein, die sie hatten aber nicht zum Arzt gegangen sind und geh von 800.000 Infektionen aus. Bei einer Weltbevölkerung von 6,8Mrd sind das 0,011% 

Schlimme schlimme Pandemie .....

Es gibt nen haufen Krankheiten, die sind weit aus stärker verbreitet, sind bei weitem tödlicher und kriegen noch nicht einmal Ansatzweise die Aufmerksamkeit wie sie die Schweinegrippe bekommt !


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Oktober 2009)

ich hab nie behauptet das sie schlimm ist.

nur das du deine pandemieaussage auf deutschland bezogen hast und das falsch war :/

ich wollt ja nur helfen *cry*


----------



## sympathisant (20. Oktober 2009)

wiki:

_"Im Winter 2002/2003 gab es nach Angaben des Robert-Koch-Instituts in Deutschland 5 Millionen Infizierte und 16.000 bis 20.000 Todesfälle, die auf eine Influenza zurückzuführen sind."_

und keine massenimpfung, panikmache und geldgeilen pharmainstitute ... oke, die vielleicht schon. aber damals waren sie anscheinend nicht so clever wie dieses jahr.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Oktober 2009)

das sind scheinbar die einzig lernfähigen auf diesem planeten *verzweifel*

edit: hallo marion ich kann dich sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (20. Oktober 2009)

ich lasse mich nicht impfen,denn das einzige Mal wo ich eine richtig schwere Grippe hatte, war das Jahr wo ich mich gegen Grippe hab impfen lassen...
ausserdem ist das wieder alles nur panikmache mit der schweinegrippe...


----------



## Tymion (20. Oktober 2009)

"Nein, ich hatte schon Schweinegrippe"

Muahaha, nicht mal im Urlaub gewesen. Ungefähr ein Monat her, Fieber bekommen, Husten etc, Puls von 180, da hat mich mein Arzt dreist ins Krankenhaus geschickt. Die haben getestet, 3 Tage auf der Isolierstation, dann kam das Ergebnis: POSITIV  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und was machen die ? "Hier hast du ne Maske, und jetzt kannste nach Hause gehen und dich auskurierern!"

Naja, Eineinhalb Wochen Frei für bissl im Bett rumliegen und Husten.... Ich fand se nicht schlimm^^


----------



## Ollimua (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich lasse mich nicht impfen, da die Überlebenschancen auch ohne Impfung hier in Deutschland bei nahezu 100%


----------



## Alion (20. Oktober 2009)

OMG von 62 Umfrageteilnehmen hatten zwei schon die Schweinegrippe. Das sind 1.24%. 1.24% der Weltbevölkerung sind 83'080'000 Menschen!
Die Schweinegrippe wird uns alle erwischen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mastertrl (20. Oktober 2009)

Wow ich hab ja schon vermutet dass sich nich so viele impfen lassen wollen aber...GAR KEINER? Is ja verrückt ^^

Also ich lass mich auch nicht impfen, einerseits weil ich die S.Grippe nich für wirklich gefährlich halte aber vor allem weil ich mal n bisschen was gelesen habe über Impfstoffe, Nebenwirkungen, Zusatzsstoffe und vorallem die Verbindung des Herstellers von Pandemrix (Glaxosmithkline) zur WHO...

Naja dann stimmt mal schön weiter ab!

Chris


----------



## sympathisant (20. Oktober 2009)

da sieht man wieder, dass die regierung und krankenkassen vollkommen am bedarf vorbeiplanen und milliarden von euros verschleudert haben. aber es hat auch was gutes ... die übriggebliebenen impfstoffe werden in entwicklungsländer verschenkt. und dafür zahlen wir dann nächstes jahr alle wieder höhere krankenkassenbeiträge.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. Oktober 2009)

kurz nochmal was von mir meine mutter ist ärztin und spricht auch seeeehr kritisch vom impfstoff und vor allem dem verstärker darin :/
ich hab schon impfstoff daheim im regal stehn aber das zeug wird glaub ich ewig unberührt bleiben


----------



## sympathisant (20. Oktober 2009)

und weils so gut hier reinpasst:

_"Ludwig ist nicht irgendwer im deutschen Gesundheitssystem. Als Vorsitzender der Arzneimittelkommission der deutschen Ärzteschaft ist er eine Autorität in der Bewertung von Medikamenten. Und dieses Mal fällt sein Urteil vernichtend aus: "Wir sind unglücklich über diese Impfkampagne." Sie werfe zahlreiche Probleme auf, und ihr Nutzen sei ungewiss, zürnt Ludwig: "Die Gesundheitsbehörden sind auf eine Kampagne der Pharmakonzerne hereingefallen, die mit einer vermeintlichen Bedrohung schlichtweg Geld verdienen wollten.""_

_"Der Vizepräsident der Bundesärztekammer, Frank Ulrich Montgomery ... hält dem Blatt zufolge die Impfung nicht für absolut notwendig. Die Schweinegrippe habe sich als weniger gefährlich erwiesen als die normale saisonale Grippe oder die Vogelgrippe."_


----------



## Stancer (20. Oktober 2009)

Aus meiner Sicht ist das alles der Witz des Jahres.

1. Panikmache durch die Medien
2. Bevölkerung springt auf die Panikmache an
3. Bevölkerung verlangt Impfstoff
4. Regierung beschliesst den Kauf eines Impfstoffes
5. Bevölkerung will den Impfstoff nicht, weil er "Nebenwirkungen" hat


Das ist wie nen Satirefilm. Die Nebewirkungen werden durch die Medien übrigens sehr negativ dargestellt und vor allem sehr übertrieben. Es wird nirgendwo gesagt was für Nebenwirkungen das sind aber wenn man sie dann mal nachschlägt sind sie deutlich harmloser als dargestellt.

Das ganze zeigt eigentlich recht deutlich wie leicht sich Menschen heutzutage durch die Medien beeinflussen lassen und wie leicht man mit solch einer "Modekrankheit" von wichtigen Probleme ablenken kann !


----------



## K0l0ss (20. Oktober 2009)

Geldgeile Pharmaindustrie. Der Hype ist einfach riesig. Bei uns im Kreis hat eine Umfrage ergeben, dass sich nur 30% gegen diese Grippe impfen lassen wollen.
Bei mir in der Stufe hatten zwei sie eventuell schon...man weiß es halt nicht, weil die Symptome gleich sind zu einer normalen Grippe. Die wurden eine Woche in Isolation gesteckt und durften dann erst wieder kommen.
Politiker bekommen offensichtlich einen anderen Impfstoff mit weniger (!!!) Nebenwirkungen.
Außerdem merkt man in meinem Umfeld nichts mehr von der Grippe. Alle sind kerngesund und haben andere Gedanken. Keine Gefahr des Ansteckens. Und selbst als die zwei das hatten, habe ich mich nicht angesteckt. Wieso dann impfen lassen und unnötige Nebenwirkungen eingehen?


----------



## Sam_Fischer (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich lasse mich nicht impfen! selbst bei der normalen Grippe hab ich mich nie geimpft!


----------



## Mastertrl (20. Oktober 2009)

Naja tatsächlich sind die Nebenwirkungen nicht wirklich tragisch...das ist aber nicht das eigentliche problem bei der sache!

Los ging es damit dass es gerüchte gab dass ein Impfstoff evtl. schon verwendet werden könnte, bevor er durch die WHO freigegeben wurde. Dann kam raus dass GSK (Hersteller von Pandemrix) eine "Versicherung" bekommen hat dass sie sozusagen keine Haftung übernehmen müssen wenn es zu Schäden durch Nebenwirkungen kommt, die durch diese Wirkverstärker entstanden sind. Da waren die Leute natürlich erstmal misstrauisch und wussten nicht so recht ob oder ob nicht. Natürlich gab es dann die Politiker die versucht haben das Volk davon zu überzeugen dass es keinerlei Grund zur Sorge gäbe und dass man sich NATÜRLICH GANZ GEFAHRLOS impfen lassen kann.

Aber dann kam der Hammer: Plötzlich kommt ans Licht dass für unter anderem DIESE POLITIKER ein ganz anderen Impfstoff bestellt worden ist...und dieser Impfstoff beinhaltet gaaanz zufällig KEINE WIRKVERSTÄRKER da er auf eine andere Art hergestellt wurde. 
Hier spielt es absolut keine Rolle wann oder unter welchen Kriterien welcher Impfstoff bestellt worden war und ob überhaupt einer besser oder schlechter ist.


----------



## Kyragan (20. Oktober 2009)

Immer dieses Rumgeheule um den "Politikerimpfstoff". Es ist völlig normal, dass Führungspersonen in einem Staate in solchen Situationen hochwertigeres und demnach auch teureres Impfmaterial oder sonstige Medizin bereitgestellt bekommen. Oder leitet die 57jährige Backwarenverkäuferin im Lidl den ganzen Staat?
Es ist völlig richtig, dass das geschieht um die Geschicke des Staates auch in humanitär oder medizinisch schwierigen Zeiten am Laufen zu halten. Ob ausgerechnet die Schweinegrippe eine medizinische Notlage im ganzen Land darstellt ist die andere Frage. Der ganze Vorgang aber passiert nahezu automatisch und ist im Grunde in jedem Staat so. Davon abgesehen wird sicherlich keine Merkel sagen "GIEV BESSEREN STOFF! ICH HAB ANGST!". Dass die Damen und Herren was besseres kriegen entscheidet irgendein Beamtenstaat der wahrscheinlich nicht mal in Kanzleramt sitzt.


----------



## sympathisant (20. Oktober 2009)

der beamtenstab der das entscheidet, entscheidet auch, dass er den gleichen guten impfstoff bekommt.

und es geht ja nicht um guten oder schlechten, sondern um die art und weise wie das gehandhabt wurde. (siehe posting von Mastertrl)


----------



## Mastertrl (20. Oktober 2009)

Es geht nicht grundsätzlich um den unterschiedlichen Impfstoff sondern vielmehr darum dass eben diese Leute versucht haben dem Volk die Angst vor den evtl. Nebenwirkungen der "Zusatzstoffe" auszureden und dann rauskommt dass in DEREN Impfstoff eben diese Stoffe garnich drin sind.
Ich kann leicht sagen "Nee nee da passiert schon nix" wenn ich selber eh nich dabei bin...


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich lasse mich nicht impfen, meiner Meinung nach wurde die Schweinegrippe total gehyped und ist nicht wirklich so dramatisch wie in den Medien dargestellt.
Zudem weiß ich absolut nichts über die Nebenwirkungen des IMpfstoffes und habe auch absolut kein Bock mich impfen zulassen.


----------



## Stancer (20. Oktober 2009)

Informiert euch mal. Beide Impfstoffe (es existieren sogar 3) werden Weltweit bereits verwendet. Der eine ist ein wenig verträglicher als der andere. Die Nebenwirkungen sind trotzdem gering und stellen kein Gesundheitsrisiko dar. Ich hab bisher jedenfalls von keinem Fall auf der Welt gehört, das jemand nach der Einnahme des Impfstoffes grosse gesundheitliche Probleme hatte !

Aber die Medien wissen ja wieder wie man schön das Volk manipulieren kann und berichtet so, als wenn die Regierung das Volk vergiften wolle !!!

Wer sich wirklich vor der Schweinegrippe fürchtet und eine Impfung verlangt, dem sollte es doch egal sein ob man sich bei dem einen Impfstoff dann ein wenig schlechter fühlt oder der Arm eine leichte Reizung aufweist !


----------



## Mastertrl (20. Oktober 2009)

Naja wenn man sich die Umfrage hier so anschaut dann fürchten sich hier nich wirklich viele vor der Schweinegrippe...


----------



## deluc (20. Oktober 2009)

Unter "Warum lässt du dich nicht impfen" fehlt eine Antwort für Leute die Aufgrund ihres Berufes geimpft werden.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (20. Oktober 2009)

Mastertrl schrieb:


> Naja wenn man sich die Umfrage hier so anschaut dann fürchten sich hier nich wirklich viele vor der Schweinegrippe...



es ist auch nur panikmache..... bekommst du die schweinegrippe, musst einfach nur zum arzt gehen.... nach kurzer zeit bist wieder gesund. gegen solch einen lächerlichen erreger lasse ich mich ganz sicher nicht impfen.


----------



## Xondor (20. Oktober 2009)

Hier sieht man wieder, dass die Leute nur das glauben was sie wollen...

Ihr sagt einerseits:

Die bösen Medien übertreiben die von der Schweinegrippe ausgehenden Gefahren, wollen Massenhysterie ect

Andererseits glaubt ihr an die ganzen Verschwörungstheorien von wegen tödlichen Nebenwirkungen und 2 Klassen Impfaktionen
Aber wer steckt denn da dahinter? Ahh die selben Medien, aber in dem Fall haben die natürlich Recht und ihre Absichten sind zu 100% ehrlich und gutmütig.


Wie auch immer man der Impfung gegenüber eingestellt ist, sich auf grund dessen, was in den Nachrichten kommt abschrecken zu lassen, ist falsch.

Geht zum Arzt, der hat sich informiert und kann euch weiterhelfen. (Außer ihr glaubt dem Arzt nicht weil er eine, von der Pharmaindustrie bezahlte Marionette ist...in dem Fall: Bild kaufen und weiterbilden...)

Btw: Auch das Argument "Ich hab keine Angst vor der Grippe" ist nicht tragbar...
Fakt ist, es sterben Menschen daran...auch wenn es nur einer von hausnummer^10 ist...und eine Impung schützt nicht nur den einzelnen, sondern trägt dazu bei das Virus auszurotten. Wenn dadurch auch nur ein Mensch gerettet werden kann ist es die Impfung wert. vgl. Dominoeffekt; wenn nur ein stein nicht umfällt, fallen die restlichen der reihe auch nicht um (jaja, ist übertrieben).
seht das auf die normale grippe bezogen, denn auch wenn ich nicht blind den verschwörungstheorien glaube, kann ich sicher nicht widerlegen was da gesagt wird, besonders weil ich mich nicht mit dem thema beschäftigt habe und ich weder arzt, noch in der forschung tätig bin


----------



## Razyl (20. Oktober 2009)

Xondor schrieb:


> Btw: Auch das Argument "Ich hab keine Angst vor der Grippe" ist nicht tragbar...
> Fakt ist, es sterben Menschen daran...und eine Impung schützt nicht nur den einzelnen, sondern trägt dazu bei das Virus auszurotten.


Und? Ich lass mich trotzdem nicht impfen, brauch ich auch nicht. Erst wenn das Zeug mutiert ist es richtig gefährlich vorher eher nicht. Ist genauso wie mit SARS und der Vogelgrippe.... spätens Anfang 2010 interessiert es keinen mehr. Wie so oft


----------



## LordofDemons (21. Oktober 2009)

wie gesagt ich hab nen arzt im haus und bin begründet misstrauisch :/


----------



## Kaldreth (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich werde aufgrund meines Jobs eh geimpft, da kann ich nicht viel gegen machen! Ich blende die Diskussion um den Impfstoff einfach aus!


----------



## Davatar (21. Oktober 2009)

Xondor schrieb:


> Andererseits glaubt ihr an die ganzen Verschwörungstheorien von wegen tödlichen Nebenwirkungen und 2 Klassen Impfaktionen
> Wie auch immer man der Impfung gegenüber eingestellt ist, sich auf grund dessen, was in den Nachrichten kommt abschrecken zu lassen, ist falsch.


Fakt ist, dass bei jeder Impfung Nebenwirkungen auftreten können. An der Grippeimpfung der Influenza selbst kann jemand genauso sterben oder sonstige langfristige Schäden davontragen, wie an der Influenza selbst, auch wenn die Gefahr im Grossen und Ganzen relativ gering ist.



> Btw: Auch das Argument "Ich hab keine Angst vor der Grippe" ist nicht tragbar...
> Fakt ist, es sterben Menschen daran...auch wenn es nur einer von hausnummer^10 ist...und eine Impung schützt nicht nur den einzelnen, sondern trägt dazu bei das Virus auszurotten. Wenn dadurch auch nur ein Mensch gerettet werden kann ist es die Impfung wert. vgl. Dominoeffekt; wenn nur ein stein nicht umfällt, fallen die restlichen der reihe auch nicht um (jaja, ist übertrieben).
> seht das auf die normale grippe bezogen, denn auch wenn ich nicht blind den verschwörungstheorien glaube, kann ich sicher nicht widerlegen was da gesagt wird, besonders weil ich mich nicht mit dem thema beschäftigt habe und ich weder arzt, noch in der forschung tätig bin


Tjo nur ist das Problem, dass nicht wirklich gewiss ist, wie gut der Impfstoff wirklich wirkt, das zeigt sich schlicht und einfach erst über eine gewisse Zeit hinweg. Gegen die Influenza impfen sich die wenigsten Menschen, warum? Weil es unzählige Variationen/Mutation der Influenza gibt und es sich schlicht und einfach nicht lohnt. Übrigens meinten sowohl mein Hausarzt, als auch mein Tropenarzt, dass eine Impfung gegen die Schweinegrippe unnötig sei, sofern man keine Immunschwächen vorweist. Ob Ihr jetzt meinen Ärzten traut, bzw meiner Aussage hier oder nicht liegt schlussendlich an Euch, aber Ihr könnt ja auch Eure Ärzte fragen, die werden Euch vermutlich das Gleiche sagen.
"Durch die Grippe muss man durch, entweder in einer Woche mit Medikamenten oder aber in sieben Tagen ohne!", pflegte meine Grossmutter immer zu sagen.


----------



## Ol@f (21. Oktober 2009)

Wie viel kostet der Impfstoff eigentlich?


----------



## Tomlin (21. Oktober 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr wars die Vogelgrippe. Kein Hahn kräht mehr danach.



Kann auch nicht. Sind alle an der Vogelgrippe gestorben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tomlin (21. Oktober 2009)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Wie viel kostet der Impfstoff eigentlich?




Bis jetzt nichts.   Auch die Praxisgebühr muss nicht gezahlt werden.


----------



## sympathisant (21. Oktober 2009)

das man nichts bezahlen muss, heisst nicht, dass er nichts kostet. 

_18 Euro sollen der Sprecherin zufolge auf den Impfstoff entfallen, zehn Euro auf die mit der Impfung verbundenen Dienstleistungen und sonstigen Kosten wie etwa die für Spritzen. Die "Rheinische Post" zitierte aus dem Entwurf: "Für die gesetzlichen Krankenkassen entstehen auf Basis der Verordnung geschätzte Mehrausgaben für 2009 in einer Größenordnung von etwa 0,6 Mrd. Euro."_


----------



## shadow24 (21. Oktober 2009)

jo und genau deswegen werden wieder die Beitragssätze steigen um diesen Verlust aufzufangen...
das Ganze ist doch wieder ein gewaltiger Schildbürgerstreich mit Irrungen und Wirrungen,für die der Steuerzahler später wieder aufkommen muss.
wenns nich so traurig wär würde ich sogar drüber lachen...


----------



## Mastertrl (21. Oktober 2009)

Xondor schrieb:


> Aber wer steckt denn da dahinter? Ahh die selben Medien, aber in dem Fall haben die natürlich Recht und ihre Absichten sind zu 100% ehrlich und gutmütig.



Das problem bei der Aussage ist dass die Mehreheit der "Normalen" Bürger einfach nicht die Möglichkeit hat mit den Verantwortlichen kontakt aufzunehmen und sich daher auf die Informationen aus den Medien verlassen müssen. Natürlich ist uns klar dass  das Bilde, das die Medien oft zeichnen nicht immer der Realität entspricht

ABER 

das wissen doch auch die Politiker und die anderen Verantwortlichen. Hier, oder eigendlich generell, wäre es an eben diesen Leuten, von Anfang an mit offenen Karten zu spielen, Fakten zu schaffen und auch die breite Öffentlichkeit daran teilhaben zu lassen.

Man hätte doch einfah von Anfang an hergehen können und sagen: "So wir haben folgende Impfstoffe für folgende PErsonengruppen bestellt: ...  Der Unterschied besteht darin: ... " und so weiter.

Man kann einfach nicht die Medien die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit machen lassen und dann nachher jammern dass die Bösen Medien ja eh immer nur schreiben was sie wollen.


----------



## Ymenia (23. Oktober 2009)

Na ganz lustig...bei dem dollen System da oben kommt man ja net drumherum nein zu klicken, damit die Auswahl untendrunter auch sinnig is...

Wenn ich mir überlege, dass ich bisher bei egal welcher "Krankheitswelle" direkt als erste HIER geschrien hab, wäre es sinnvoll für mich, nicht hinzugehen...denn das Virus krieg ich da ja auf jeden Fall...auf der anderen Seite bin ich auch gegen allen möglichen anderen Krams geimpft, den eigentlich kein Mensch braucht...und wenn meine KraKa das bezahlt....tjoar erst mal abwarten, ob und wenn ja wie viele durch die Impfungen mehr als nur immunisiert werden (nämlich richtig flach liegen).


----------



## jeef (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich lass mich nicht impfen, bin auch seit Ewigkeiten gegen gar nichts geimpft worden 15+ Jahre.

Und wenn "ihr" "alle" geimpft seid,steckt mich auch keiner an ^^


----------



## BBQBoB (23. Oktober 2009)

ha ich hab grad in der pause mitbekommen das se jetzt die mitarbeiterin die bei uns die post macht heimgeschickt wurde weil ihr sohn schweinegrippe hat und sie hat auch schon rumgehustet XDDD


----------



## Tymion (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab mich zwar schon geäußert, aber gestern hab ich wieder etwas gelesen, dass ich euch auch wissen lassen wollte.

Gestern habe ich für meinen Chef einen Bericht geschrieben, über den Vortrag des Leiter des Gesundheitsamtes bei uns.

Der hat in seinem Vortrag auf die Frage, ob man sich impfen lassen sollte nicht direkt geantwortet, aber dann Wortwörtlich gesagt:
"Inzwischen sind so viele Keime unterwegs. Vermutlich ist der Großteil der Bevölkerung schon mit den Viren in Kontakt gekommen, und wenn jemand bis jetzt noch nicht Krank geworden ist, dann wird er es wahrscheinlich an dem Virus nicht mehr werden."
Er selbst war noch net krank, lässt sich aber auch nicht impfen, weil bei der Ansteckungsgefahrt von Schweingegrippe müssten wirklich alle (bis auf die Kellerkinder unter uns) angesteckt sein. (Ein Bsp. ich bin 3 Tage mit Schweinegrippe mitm Bus zur Arbeit und wieder zurück....bis meine Mutter mich wegen ein bissl Fieber zum Arzt geschickt hat, und der mich ins Krankenhaus. Bis dahin hätte eigentlich die ganze Stadt angesteckt werden müssen....Schulbusse sind ja relativ voll. Trotzdem sind bei uns in der Stadt nur 40-50 gemeldete Fälle. )

Also: Wer jetzt noch nicht Krank ist, wird es an dem Virus sehr wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr werde. Außnahme ist natürlich die Mutation des Virus in eine Tödliche Grippe Welle an der die ganze Welt ausrottet und nur noch WIR KELLERKINDER LEBEN  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüße Tymion


----------



## sympathisant (2. November 2009)

aus dem gestrigen Tagesspiegel:

_Höchste Warnstufe
Die Angst vor der Schweinegrippe geht um &#8211; und beschert Pharmakonzernen Milliardenprofite. Viele Experten macht das skeptisch: Die Pandemiegefahr halten sie für eine Inszenierung der Industrie &#8211; und das Virus sogar für nützlich.


Die Besprechung ist eigentlich Routine. In schneller Folge tragen die 15 versammelten Wissenschaftler aktuelle Daten über die globale Verbreitung von Influenzaviren zusammen. Von der Ankunft des neuen &#8222;pandemischen&#8220; Erregers in Ruanda ist die Rede und dem Befall australischer Schweineherden.

Dann aber berichtet der Teamleiter von einer überraschenden Beobachtung: In China und anderen Ländern, wo sich die neue Variante des Virustyps H1N1 ausbreite, &#8222;gehen die Befunde mit H3N2 gleichzeitig schnell nach unten&#8220;, sagt er. Die Kollegen merken auf. *Heißt das, die neuen Viren, Verursacher der weltweit verbreiteten Schweinegrippe, verdrängen die bisherigen, saisonalen Grippeviren, weil sie im Körper ihrer Wirte um den gleichen Platz konkurrieren? Werden damit die &#8222;pathogeneren&#8220; Viren ausgerottet, diejenigen also, die mehr schwere Erkrankungen und Todesfälle verursachen? &#8222;Das wäre ja eine gute Nachricht&#8220;, sagt einer der Virologen.*

Könnte die Schweinegrippe am Ende mehr Leben retten, als sie bedroht?

Der Teamleiter, ein amerikanischer Epidemiologe, mahnt zur Vorsicht. Für solche Schlussfolgerungen sei es &#8222;zu früh, das geben die Zahlen noch nicht her&#8220;, versichert er. Aber möglich sei eine solche Entwicklung schon.

Genf, am Mittwoch vergangener Woche. In einem Konferenzraum im Erdgeschoss des sechsstöckigen Betonriegels der Zentrale der Weltgesundheitsorganisation (WHO) haben die versammelten Grippeexperten soeben eine Grundannahme der größten Impfkampagnen aller Zeiten infrage gestellt. Die &#8222;neue Grippe&#8220; muss keineswegs jene große Gefahr sein, vor der Regierungen in aller Welt seit Monaten warnen. Im Gegenteil: Sie könnte sogar mehr Menschen vor der bisher weit gefährlicheren saisonalen Grippe bewahren, als sie ihrerseits an schweren Erkrankungen erzeugt, bestätigt auch Hans Dörr, Professor für Virologie an der Uniklinik in Frankfurt am Main. &#8222;Denkbar ist das auf jeden Fall&#8220;, sagt Dörr, das sei kürzlich beim &#8222;Influenza-Kongress&#8220; in Erfurt &#8222;auch schon so diskutiert worden&#8220;.

Warum aber mobilisieren dann die WHO und mit ihr mehr als 100 Regierungen für eine teure, globale Massenimpfung? Warum wurde die Verbreitung einer neuen Influenzavariante, die bisher nicht mal ein Zehntel jener tödlichen Erkrankungen verursacht, die auf das Konto der ganz normalen Wintergrippe gehen, zur gefährlichen &#8222;Pandemie&#8220; erklärt? Handelt es sich am Ende gar um eine &#8222;Inszenierung, mit der die Pharmakonzerne schlichtweg Geld verdienen wollen&#8220;, wie Wolf-Dieter Ludwig, Chefarzt im Helios-Klinikum Berlin-Buch und Vorsitzender der Arzneimittelkommission der deutschen Ärzteschaft, beklagt?

Wer Antworten sucht, kommt an der WHO und ihren Funktionären nicht vorbei. Hier, in einem Gebäudekomplex im UN-Viertel am Hang über dem Genfer See, laufen die Fäden des weltumspannenden Netzwerks zur Abwehr der vermeintlich tödlichen Grippewelle zusammen. Hier sind Fachleute aus aller Herren Länder schon seit 1999 damit befasst, den Ernstfall vorzubereiten. Um im Krisenfall handlungsfähig zu sein, wurden 2005 sogar eigens die &#8222;International Health Regulations&#8220; beschlossen, die der WHO weitreichende Befugnisse einräumen. Seitdem dürfen die WHO-Mitarbeiter auf eigene Initiative Nachforschungen über neue Seuchen anstellen, und alle Regierungen sind auskunftspflichtig. Seitdem auch obliegt es allein dem WHO-Generalsekretär, die jeweils geltenden Warnstufen zu verkünden und die Mitgliedsstaaten zu den vereinbarten Gegenmaßnahmen aufzufordern. So war es am 11. Juni denn auch die amtierende WHO-Chefin Margaret Chan, die den Pandemie-Alarm auf die höchste Warnstufe anhob und damit von Australien bis Kanada den Start der nationalen Aktionspläne auslöste.

Die Vorstellung, all das sei von langer Hand vorbereitet, nur um die Interessen von Pharmakonzernen zu bedienen, erscheint erst einmal absurd. Schließlich hat die WHO 193 Mitgliedsstaaten und wird von einem 34-köpfigen Exekutivrat überwacht. Für Keiji Fukuda, den WHO-Topmanager für das Grippeprogramm, laufen derlei Vorwürfe darum auch nur unter der Rubrik &#8222;Verschwörungstheorie&#8220;. Man wisse eben nicht vorher, &#8222;wie schwer die Menschen erkranken werden, wenn sich ein neues Virus ausbreitet&#8220;, erklärt der US-Seuchenfachmann und wiederholt das Mantra der Grippewarner: Man müsse &#8222;die historische Erfahrung ernst nehmen&#8220;, dass selbst zunächst harmlose Virusvarianten wie einst nach dem Ersten Weltkrieg &#8222;später viele Millionen Menschen töten können&#8220;. Genauso argumentieren Gesundheitspolitiker in aller Welt, die ihren Bürgern die Impfaktion erklären müssen.

*Aber die vielfach erklärte Befürchtung, das Virus werde in der Wintersaison womöglich mutieren und besonders gefährlich, hat sich während der kalten Monate in der südlichen Hemisphäre gerade nicht bestätigt.* Australien zählte 118 Opfer der Schweinegrippe, während mit mehr als 1000 Todesopfern der saisonalen Grippe gerechnet wird. Ähnlich sind die Zahlen in Chile und Neuseeland.

Auch der Verweis auf die Historie ist mehr Dogma als exakte Wissenschaft. Denn die jüngere Geschichte der Influenzaviren weist genau in die andere Richtung. Das beschrieb bereits im vergangenen Juni ein Team des amerikanischen nationalen Forschungsinstituts für Infektionskrankheiten in einem Aufsatz für das &#8222;New England Journal of Medicine&#8220;. Der Pandemieerreger sei keineswegs völlig neu, schrieben die Forscher, sondern &#8222;ein Abkömmling in der vierten Generation des Virus von 1918&#8220;, der sich seitdem in einem ständigen Wettlauf mit dem menschlichen Immunsystem entwickele. Die &#8222;gute Nachricht&#8220; sei, dass &#8222;diese Pandemien über die Zeit immer weniger schwer&#8220; ausfallen, konstatierten die Virologen, und dies entspreche ja auch den Regeln der Evolution: &#8222;Ein Virus, das seine Wirte tötet oder ins Bett schickt&#8220;, sei schließlich &#8222;nicht optimal übertragbar.&#8220; Je harmloser die Erkrankung, umso besser also nicht nur für den Menschen, sondern auch für das Virus. Ganz ähnlich warnte auch Peter Palese, Mikrobiologe an der Mount Sinai School of Medicine in New York und einer der Großen seiner Zunft, bereits im Juni vor übertriebenen Befürchtungen: &#8222;Die Gefahr ist nicht so groß, wie sie zu sein scheint.&#8220; Es sei &#8222;unwahrscheinlich, dass sich das Virus zu einer extrem tödlichen Variante entwickelt&#8220;, mahnte er, zumal ihm genau das Protein fehle, das bei früheren Epidemien so fatale Wirkungen hatte.

Doch merkwürdig: Trotz all der unbestritten seriösen Einwände halten die WHO und die ihr verbundenen Impfstrategen aller Länder eisern an ihren Plänen fest und werden mindestens 20 Milliarden Dollar für eine Massenimpfung ausgeben, deren Nutzen unklar ist. Würde die gleiche Summe für die Eindämmung der saisonalen Grippe eingesetzt, könnten gewiss mehr Menschenleben gerettet werden. Geht es also doch um gut organisierte Interessen statt um Gesundheitsschutz?

Als Indiz dient vielen Kritikern etwa der Umstand, dass noch bis Anfang Mai die Website der UN-Gesundheitswächter eine Pandemie als Ausbreitung &#8222;eines neuen Influenzavirus&#8220; definierte, &#8222;der zu weltweiten Epidemien mit enormen Zahlen von Toten und Kranken führt&#8220;. Genauso stand es auch in einem Handbuch der WHO von 2005. Doch parallel zur Ausrufung der zweithöchsten Warnstufe verschwand diese Beschreibung plötzlich von der WHO-Seite. Der britische Epidemiologe Thomas Jefferson erhob darum den Vorwurf, die Funktionäre hätten &#8222;eigens ihre Definition&#8220; geändert, um endlich ihre über Jahre aufgebauten &#8222;Maschinerie&#8220; in Gang setzen zu können.

Gestrichen worden sei lediglich eine &#8222;veraltete Formulierung&#8220;, meint dagegen WHO- Sprecher Gregory Hartl. Die offiziellen Richtlinien zu den Pandemiewarnstufen hätten sich stets nur auf die &#8222;geografische Verbreitung&#8220; neuer Erreger bezogen. Auch Grippekoordinator Fukuda weist den Vorwurf der Manipulation zurück. Die Zahl von Schwerkranken oder Toten sei &#8222;kein klares Kriterium&#8220; für die Ergreifung von Abwehrmaßnahmen, sondern allein die schnelle Verbreitung eines Virus, deren Konsequenzen man nicht abschätzen könne. Zudem seien die Pandemie-Warnstufen nicht willkürlich, sondern in einem Beratungsprozess mit mehr als 100 externen Fachleuten festgelegt worden.

Doch womöglich liegt genau da das Problem. *Denn die Gemeinde der Grippeforscher ist der Pharmaindustrie eng verbunden.* Zwar versichern die WHO-Beamten, dass ihre Berater auf Interessenkonflikte geprüft seien. Aber allzu genau können diese Prüfungen nicht ausfallen. So war an der Ausarbeitung der Richtlinie, die es geradezu erzwingt, auch eine harmlose Influenzavariante zur globalen Bedrohung zu erklären, zum Beispiel der deutsche Mediziner Robert Haas beteiligt, der beim staatlichen Robert-Koch-Institut in Berlin die Pandemieplanung koordiniert. Haas, so berichtete der &#8222;Spiegel&#8220;, ist aber auch Berater bei der &#8222;European Scientific Working Group on Influenza&#8220;, die &#8222;die Vorteile und die Sicherheit von Influenza-Impfstoffen und antiviralen Medikamenten&#8220; propagiert und dafür unter anderem von den Impfstoffherstellern GlaxoSmithKline (GSK), Novartis, Baxter und Sanofi finanziert wird. &#8222;Präsident&#8220; der Lobbygruppe ist der niederländische Virologe Albert Ostherhaus, der wiederum Mitglied der jüngst eingerichteten WHO-Arbeitsgruppe zu Impfstoffen gegen das neue H1N1-Virus ist.

Den Vorsitz in der WHO-Expertengruppe für Impfstoffe führt David Salisbury, der Leiter der Impfstoffabteilung im Londoner Gesundheitsministerium. Ihm werfen britische Kritiker vor, dass er einst das Gesuch der Vorläuferfirma von GlaxoSmithKline unterstützte, sie von der Haftung für einen Impfstoff gegen Masern, Mumps und Röteln zu befreien, obwohl dieser in anderen Ländern bereits wegen schwerer Nebenwirkungen vom Markt genommen worden war. Nun war Salisbury maßgeblich daran beteiligt, dass die WHO im Juli auch solche Impfstoffe gegen die Schweinegrippe empfahl, über deren mögliche Nebenwirkungen noch gar keine sicheren Aussagen möglich sind.

Ins gleiche Bild passt auch die Geschichte des deutschen Epidemiologen Klaus Stöhr. Als Leiter des WHO-Grippeprogramms propagierte er sechs Jahre lang die Formel, es sei nicht die Frage ob, sondern nur wann die nächste Grippepandemie zuschlage. Als im Frühjahr 2005 in Ostasien einige Dutzend Menschen an einem Grippevirus erkrankten, das von Geflügel auf Menschen übergesprungen war, nutzte Stöhr die Gelegenheit: Werde das Virus erst einmal &#8222;einfach übertragen, werden viele Menschen sterben&#8220;, erklärte er &#8211; und sprach von Millionen Toten. Das trat zwar niemals ein. Aber die Warnung zeigte Wirkung. Zahllose Regierungen begannen für den ausgemalten Ernstfall zu planen und schlossen Verträge mit potenziellen Impfstofflieferanten. Vor diesem Hintergrund war es nur logisch, dass Stöhr schließlich Anfang 2007 zum Pharmakonzern Novartis wechselte, um dort die Entwicklung von Grippeimpfstoff voranzutreiben.

Die fragwürdige Verquickung von öffentlichem Auftrag und privatem Geschäft ist Ergebnis des Forschungsdilemmas der Medizin. Weil die Regierungen kaum noch in die medizinische Forschung investieren, sind die Medizinwissenschaftler auf die Industrie angewiesen, um überhaupt forschen zu können. Im Ergebnis gibt es fast keine wirklich unabhängigen Experten. Auch von den 16 Mitgliedern der &#8222;Ständigen Impfkommission&#8220; des Robert-Koch-Instituts haben nur vier keine Verbindungen zu Impfstoffherstellern. So konzentriert sich die Forschung auf die Bereiche, die kommerziellen Gewinn versprechen. Und heraus kommt eine Symbiose, bei der Forscher wie Manager das gleiche Interesse verfolgen: die praktische Anwendung ihrer Arbeitsergebnisse, notfalls auch ohne echten Notfall.

So spricht viel dafür, dass die WHO-Grippestrategen im besten Glauben handeln und doch nur Teil eines von Geschäftsinteressen getriebenen Mainstreams sind, der alles ausblendet, was nicht ins Konzept passt. Wie weit diese Verstrickung geht, zeigt nicht zuletzt, wie unkritisch auch die WHO bis heute den Einsatz des vermeintlichen Grippekillers Tamiflu des Pharmakonzerns Roche propagiert. Dessen einzig belegte Wirkung besteht darin, dass bei Grippekranken die Dauer der Symptome im Schnitt um einen Tag verkürzt wird. Auf Druck der US-Überwachungsbehörde musste der Konzern auf seiner Website ausdrücklich klarstellen, es sei &#8222;nicht bewiesen, dass Tamiflu eine positive Wirkung auf Sterblichkeit oder Dauer der Krankenhausbehandlung infolge von saisonaler, Vogel- oder Pandemiegrippe hat&#8220;. Die WHO aber legte sogar einen Vorrat Tamiflu an, und ihre Funktionäre profilieren sich mit der Übergabe der Pillen an arme Länder.

Dieser Umgang mit der Virengefahr sei nicht nur Verschwendung, sondern auch &#8222;sehr gefährlich&#8220;, warnt WHO-Kritiker Jefferson. Man konzentriere sich nur deshalb auf die Influenza, weil es dafür bereits verkäufliche Impfstoffe gebe. Tatsächlich aber gebe es an die 200 verschiedene Erreger, die grippeähnliche Erkrankungen verursachen und nicht minder gefährlich seien, warnt Jefferson. Zum Beleg verweist er auf die SARS-Seuche, die von einem Corona-Virus verursacht wurde, im Jahr 2003 in China viele Menschen das Leben kostete, aber bis heute kaum erforscht ist, weil sich damit &#8222;kein großes Geld und keine Karriere machen&#8220; ließen.

Zugleich tue sich ein weiteres Risiko auf, das nicht minder groß sei, warnt auch Wolf-Dieter Ludwig, der Leiter der unabhängigen Arzneimittelkommission: &#8222;Wer bei harmlosen Infektionskrankheiten Panik&#8220; verbreite, verliere &#8222;seine Glaubwürdigkeit&#8220; und laufe so &#8222;Gefahr, dass sinnvolle Empfehlungen im wirklichen Ernstfall nicht mehr beachtet werden&#8220;. Anders ausgedrückt: Auch ein Fehlalarm kann tödliche Folgen haben. _

hab mal n paar sätze gefettet ...


----------



## MoK (2. November 2009)

aber wenn ihr euch net impfen lasst... dann hat der bund doch euer geld umsonst ausm fenster geworfen um die pharmamonopole zu unterstützen uns diesen tollen impfstoff vor die füße zu werfen... und das nur 6 wochen nach den ersten schweinegrippe fällen... OAH BOB ITS SO INCREDIBLE...
wer ironie findet hat sie gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leute bombt euch immer schön mit Vitamin D und habt Sex der Orgasmus stärkt das immunsystem....
und die schweinegrippe kann euch voll ma fett anne füße schnuppern

ich persönlich find es bedenklich mir einen impfstopff spritzen zu wollen dessem firmen immunität besitzen d.h. du kannst sie net anzeigen wenn du aufgrund ihres impfstoffes bleibende schäden davon trägst
btw sind in schwden 190 krankenschwestern am impfstoff erkrankt und schon eine tod...
naja ich weiß ja nich ob mir das meine steuergelder wert sind


----------



## Arosk (2. November 2009)

Sehr eindeutige Umfrage... NEIN.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. November 2009)

es scheint sich auch niemand zu wundern das auf einmal im fernsehen wieder über viele todesopfer berichtet wird
liegt einzig und alleine daran das die regierung gemerkt hat das sie auf dem ganzen impfzeugs sitzen bleibt weil anscheinend eine vernunftsrolle über deutschland gewalzt ist
alles nur panikmache

schon wegen der quecksilber konservierung würd ich mir das zeug nie spritzen lassen


----------



## picollo0071 (2. November 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Lässt du dich gegen Schweinegrippe impfen? "Nein, ich lasse mich nicht impfen"
> "Ich vertraue dem Impfstoff nicht (Nebenwirkungen?)" --> Anders gesagt: Ich halte den Impfstoff für gefährlicher als die Krankheit selbst.


^ this

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## dragon1 (2. November 2009)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> schon wegen der quecksilber konservierung würd ich mir das zeug nie spritzen lassen


Die ist in VIELEN, impfstoffen... (Bin mir nicht sicher, vielleicht sogar in fast allen)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. November 2009)

ähm nein es handelt sich bei der quecksilber konservierung um eine sondergenehmigung
das ist in deutschland schon lange nicht mehr zugelassen und wurde nur bewilligt weil so viel auf einmal her musste


----------



## dragon1 (2. November 2009)

> Neben dem Wirkstoff selber können auch enthaltene Zusatzstoffe wie z. B. Aluminiumverbindungen, *Quecksilberverbindungen* (Thiomersal), Formaldehyd und Antibiotika oder Stoffe aus der Herstellung des Wirkstoffs wie Hühnereiweiß eine solche Reaktion auslösen



Quelle: Wiki


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (2. November 2009)

vllt solltest du auch dazu schreiben was genau du gesucht hast

ich tendiere aber mal zu impfstoffe

"können auch enthaltene Zusatzstoffe wie z. B. Aluminiumverbindungen, Quecksilberverbindungen"

können ist hier das entscheidende wort
such mir die stelle raus wo steht das es genehmigt ist und häufig verwendet wird und ich nehme meine aussage zurück


----------



## Stancer (3. November 2009)

Momentan finde ich es interessanter wie die Medien ständig hin und her schwanken um die Meinungen in eine Richtung zu bewegen.

1. Zuerst gabs Panikmache vor der Grippe
2. Dann Empörung über den Impfstoff
3. Dann Panikmache über den Impfstoff

.... und nun wird alles wieder runter geredet, das man abwarten soll und berichtet extra aus der Ukraine und betont jedesmal, das die auch Tamiflu bestellt haben...

Bei sowas wird einem erst richtig klar wie die Medien alles und jeden beeinflussen aber die Reaktionen der Menschen sind genauso lustig.


----------



## Bloodletting (3. November 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> [...]



Gibts das irgendwie als Quelle im Internet?


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

aaaaaaaaalso ich hab gestern noma mit meiner mutter darüber geredet und folgendes Erfahren.

Man kann bei keiner Impfung durch die man geschädigt wird den Pharmakonzern verklagen aber es gibt einen Font der von der BUdnesregierung eingerichtet wurde und der entschädigt die Opfer (gut bringt nix aber naja). Das ist IMMER so, scheißegal welche Impfung!

Und das mit dem Quecksilberverbindungen, hier durfte ich erfahren das in den meisten (vielen, ihr könnt sagen wie ihr wollt) eben solche Verbindungen vorhanden sind.

so nur ums mal klarzustellen

übrigens meine mutter muss sich nächste woche gegen das Virus impfen lassen. :>


----------



## dragon1 (3. November 2009)

hoff ma das beste...


----------



## LordofDemons (3. November 2009)

pff hast du ne Ahnung gegen welche abstrusen dinge sich meine Mutter schon impfen lassen musste?


----------



## sympathisant (3. November 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> aaaaaaaaalso ich hab gestern noma mit meiner mutter darüber geredet und folgendes Erfahren.
> 
> Man kann bei keiner Impfung durch die man geschädigt wird den Pharmakonzern verklagen aber es gibt einen Font der von der BUdnesregierung eingerichtet wurde und der entschädigt die Opfer (gut bringt nix aber naja). Das ist IMMER so, scheißegal welche Impfung!
> 
> ...



es gibt in deutschland das IFSG und nach § 60 des gesetzes wirst du nicht entschädigt, sondern es werden die kosten deiner versorgung übernommen.

heisst: wenn du aufgrund deines impfschadens nicht mehr arbeiten kannst, kriegst du ne rente. wenn du aufgrund eines impfschadens nicht mehr so gut hören kannst, kriegste n hörgerät .. usw. es wird alles getan um dich so zu stellen, als ob du keinen schaden hättest.

was bei nem schweren körperlichen oder geistigen schaden aber irgendwie auch nicht befriedigt. 

das ist kein fond der eingerichtet wird, sondern für die ganzen impfgeschädigten in D (davon gibts einige) sind mittel in den landeshaushalten vorgesehen.



noch n edit:

in deutschland soll es mittlerweise 30000 infizierte geben oder gegeben haben. davon sind sechs gestorben. das heisst, dass 29994 wieder gesund geworden sind. nacher ner woche bettruhe. 

und in der ukraine herrscht gerade wahlkampf. da wird panik geschürt und zahlen veröffentlicht, die nicht stimmen müssen.


----------



## sympathisant (22. Dezember 2009)

mal was neues:

http://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Ziegengrippe-b...icle645028.html

_In den Niederlanden wächst die Sorge vor einer weiteren Ausbreitung der gefährlichen Ziegengrippe. Tausende Tiere werden vorsorglich geschlachtet. Auch für Menschen kann die Krankheit gefährlich sein. Schon mehr als 2000 Holländer sind erkrankt, sechs sind gestorben. Jetzt ist auch Deutschland alarmiert._

wer lässt sich impfen? ;-)


----------



## Davatar (22. Dezember 2009)

Ziegengrippe...und ich dachte sowas betrifft nur die Iren. Die stehn ja auf Schaf...öhm...skäse...zum essen...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (22. Dezember 2009)

Und wann kommt die Katzen Grippe? langsam wird es immer lächerlicher.


----------



## Stancer (22. Dezember 2009)

Ich fand letzten den Sprecher von "Heute" lustig als er sagte: 

"Unglaublich aber wahr, eine Sensation....erstmals hat sich ein Schwein mit der Schweinegrippe angesteckt."


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (23. Dezember 2009)

Eine Krippe ist doch an sich etwas, was eben leider um sich geht. Ob man sie nun Ziegen vorwirft, schweinen etc. Daher ist immer die Frage der Diagnosse, denn nicht jeder Krippefall muss ja zwingend Schweinischer Herkunft sein ^^.
Ich meine ist ja nicht so das man am Niesen oder Husten erkennt, ob es ein Grunzen, Mähhen und andere Geräusche sind, an den man das Tier erkennt.
Dazu ist es enorm gefährlich sich impfen zu lassen, wenn die Krippe im Umlauf ist. Denn wenn man die Standardimpfung nimmt, wo man mit geringen Krankheitseregern überschüttet wird, glaub aktiv oder wie sich das nennt, dann ist man erledigt und wenn man natürlich die Krippe so schon hat ... taja pech.
Deswegen ich find es ist eine normale Krippe, nur wie jede Krippe/Virus/Krankheit entwickelt sie sich weiter. Solange nicht ganze Nationen auf ein Minimum reduziert werden ist noch nicht alles verloren. Vor der Krippezeit sollte man sich impfen lassen, niemals in der Zeit. Bis jetzt wurde ich glaub nur in der Kindheit geimpft, aber an sich nie bewusst als Erwachsener.


----------



## Perkone (23. Dezember 2009)

Gibts diese Märchengrippe eigentlich noch? Relativ ruhig rum geworden, was ? Da hat die pharmabombe wohl nicht so wie erwartet eingeschlagen.


----------



## Noxiel (23. Dezember 2009)

Ganz ehrlich. In Krippen erwarte ich sogar ein "Mähhh", "Grunz" und allgemein tierische Geräusche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (23. Dezember 2009)

Viele Leute haben im winter die Grippe wir haben auch eine nur die ist mit Stroh und man schreibt sie mit K ^^

edit: OMFG 10001 POSTS!!!!!


----------



## spectrumizer (23. Dezember 2009)

Doch doch, die Pharmakonzerne haben gut an der Panikmache verdient. Auch wenn zB nicht Deutschland das Massenimpfungsland gewesen ist, reichen doch schon die anderen Länder, die daran teil genommen haben. Laut RP-Online.de wurden insgesamt ~68 Millionen Impfdosen bestellt.

Aber ja, aus den Medien ists - wie erwartet - schon wieder verschwunden. Da ist jetzt die Weihnachtszeit und das Winterwetter aktuell. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dem Sinne: Frohe Weihnachten! Lasst euch reichlich beschenken und - vorallem - bleibt gesund! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Dezember 2009)

Hatte ich da nicht letztens noch was von der "Ziegengrippe" gehört wo bei tausende Tiere getötet wurden?^^

Edit: Doing schon gepostet xD 
Verzeiht es einem alten Mann... ich sitz nur am Rechner vom Bruder^^


----------



## skyline930 (24. Dezember 2009)

Nein, danke. Ich halte den Impfstoff für gefährlicher als die Grunzi-Grippe selbst. Außerdem bin ich zu faul zur Arztpraxis zu fahren.
lg, sky


----------



## Stancer (24. Dezember 2009)

skyline930 schrieb:


> Nein, danke. Ich halte den Impfstoff für gefährlicher als die Grunzi-Grippe selbst. Außerdem bin ich zu faul zur Arztpraxis zu fahren.
> lg, sky




Dann gehörst du wohl zu denen die auf die Panikmache der Medien bezüglich Impfstoff reingefallen sind. 

Nebenwirkungen in den ersten 2-3 Tagen sind bei Impfungen keine Seltenheit. Fast alle Nebenwirkungen beschränken sich auf banale Dinge wie Kopfschmerzen, leicht erhöhte Temperatur und Müdigkeit sowie Juckreiz an der Einstichstelle oder eine leichte Rötung.
Nur bei einer einzigen Impfung in Deutschland kam es zu einem anaphylaktischen Schock und sowas lässt sich nie ausschließen.

Die Medien haben dies natürlich aufgegriffen und schreiben nur "Bei über 10% der Impfungen treten Nebenwirkungen auf"
Auf die Art der Nebenwirkungen wird meistens gar nicht eingegangen und das z.b. die Einstichstelle gereizt oder gerötet ist muss nicht unbedingt mit dem Impfstoff zusammenhängen. Mir wurde bisher bestimmt schon 20mal Blut abgenommen und in 50% der Fälle hatte ich danach nen blauen Fleck, weil die Krankenschwester die Nadel im falschen Winkel reingerammt hat. Aber sowas zählt dann auch als Nebenwirkung !

Die Nebenwirkungen sind bei weitem harmloser als die Schweinegrippe selbst.


----------



## Tikume (24. Dezember 2009)

http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/mensch/...,666183,00.html


----------



## Stancer (24. Dezember 2009)

Kenn ich doch und deswegen lasse ich mich nicht impfen.

Hätte er das gesagt wäre es auch kein Problem gewesen. Ich hab die Entwicklung der Schweinegrippe von Anfang an verfolgt und gleich gesagt "Panikmache", da ich mir auch mal die Zahlen angeschaut habe.

Wer allerdings sagt, er lässt sich nicht impfen, weil er dem Impfstoff nicht traut, der ist schlecht informiert und ist eindeutig auf die Panikmache reingefallen !
Die Impfstoff Diskussion ist ja nur vom Zaun gebrochen um die Regierung politisch zu attackieren als es hiess : "Skandal : Politiker und Bundeswehr kriegen anderen Impfstoff"

Das die gesamte Bundeswehr einen anderen Impfstoff kriegt ist z.b. von den Medien frei erfunden. Dies gilt nämlich nur für Soldaten die in den Einsatz gehen, denn neben der Grippeimpfung kriegen die noch 14 !!!! andere Spritzen und da ist es wahrscheinlicher, das es zu Komplikationen kommt, wenn sich die verschiedenen Impfstoffe nicht vertragen. Die restlichen Soldaten kriegen den ganz normalen Impfstoff.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (24. Dezember 2009)

Ja dennoch haben andere Länder nicht einfach den Impstoff genommen. Aber Panik mache aus dem TV hat mich nicht dazu bewegt. Es ist einfach das Misstrauen Medikamenten gegenüber. Die Nebenwirkungen von den meisten sind schon recht übel und die Frage ist auch, ob es dass bringt was sie Versprechen. Ich traue eben den Pharmariesen nicht über den Weg. Denn die schicken ja ihre Leute aus und Ärzte verschreiben sogar Testweise einfach Medikamente an Leute, weil sie da bonis bekommen. Die Pharamriesen testen eben gern mal am Menschen und deswegen sind diese auch gegen das sterben von Wehrlosen die im Komma ans Bett gefesselt sind.
Diesen Typen trau ich keinen Meter weit. Medikamente können natürlich helfen, keine Frage. Aber ich weiß nicht, gibt Dinge da find ich kommt unser Immunsystem schon zu recht. Wozu ist es denn da, wenn nicht für sowas. Die Grippe ist eine Krankheit, die es schon ne Zeitlang auf der Erde gibt und es sterben leider auch Menschen daran. Dennoch find ich es nicht so beängstigend, dass ich mich impfen lassen. Ich fahre täglich Bus und Bahn, wer da nicht gewohnt ist bei Wind und Wetter auf Ersatzverkehre zu hoffen und in vollen Abteilen dem Ziel entgegen zu rassen, mit nicht funktionierenden Bremsen. Ich glaub in den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln wird das Immunsystem mehr in Schwung gebracht, als durch ne Impfung.
Einmal Wöchentlich zur Hauptverkehrszeit Busfahren, ist als tät man sich jeden Morgen, die Füße kalt duschen.


----------



## spectrumizer (29. Dezember 2009)

Am 26.12. hat T-Online einen Artikel veröffentlich, in dem es heisst, dass die Anti-Korruptionsorganisation "Transparency International" gegen die Pharma-Lobby schwere Vorwürfe erhebt.

Quelle: http://nachrichten.t-online.de/schweinegri..._21167416/index



> Die Krankheit sei "katastrophenmäßig aufgebauscht" worden und habe sich als "Papiertiger entpuppt." [...] "Bei der Schweinegrippe habe ich den deutlichen Verdacht, dass es im Wesentlichen den Anbietern der Impfstoffe genützt hat", sagte Martiny. Damit werde das Vertrauen der Menschen in Impfungen ausgehöhlt, die ja grundsätzlich sinnvoll seien. [...]



Anmerkung dritter: "Die Milliarden-Beträge für die Schweinegrippe-Impfstoffe sind bereits bezahlt und schon spricht man von der neuen Gefahr: Der Ziegengrippe. Ein gesunder Patient ist nun mal kein guter Kunde und wenn man gesund ist, dann muss man den Menschen damit Angst machen, dass ihre Gesundheit in Gefahr sei. Angst macht schwach und in diesem Zustand nimmt man gerne jeden Ratschlag an."


----------

